# Las Putinas invaden el foro



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.

Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.

Entonces hoy, justo cuando se produce la invasion que ayer decían que era mentira, salen no a disculparse SINO A CELEBRAR lo que está pasando que decían que era una mentira de la OTAN.

La desfachatez creo que se comenta por si sola, la farsa, el embuste es evidente

La invasión de los ultracuerpos. 

Recuerden todos los días que lean este foro que están siendo engañados.


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor de Rusia es la vagina rusa, sabrosa y fresca.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

Es tremendamente ridículo.

Un país gigante con recursos y potencial humano que podría perfectamente existir como autarquía, pero que en vez de desarrollarse, mira con recelo e inseguridad a su alrededor y llegado el caso agrede. Es el ejemplo más claro de patocracia que hay.

Los prorusos son, sin lugar a dudas, siempre los peores. La patocracia es atractiva para ellos porque ven en ella la posibilidad de vivir todas sus perversiones y bajezas.


----------



## Kurten (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



No solo es con el tema de Putin, es con otras muchas cosas. Este foro ha sido tomado por trolls y bots de diversa índole, para desacreditarlo

Saludos


----------



## asakopako (22 Feb 2022)

@PIA 

es rusky y vive en Siberia. Yo porque soy biego y ya me da igual todo pero como decía el gran jugador, metiendo fichas salen premios.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> No solo es con el tema de Putin, es con otras muchas cosas. Este foro ha sido tomado por trolls y bots de diversa índole, para desacreditarlo
> 
> Saludos



Algún troll pagado seguro que hay, pero la inmensa mayoría de trolls con agenda son narcisistas amargados y resentidos que creen que el mundo no les ha tenido en cuenta. Lo mismo te defienden a Vox que a Putin.

Ahora hay _neonazis_ prorusos, hace 30 años los prorusos eran rojillos, el mecanismo es el mismo. Personas mediocres sin poder, que sin embargo creen estar con el derecho de tener poder, y cuyo resentimiento profundo contra el mundo los lleva a los brazos de sistemas infectos como la patocracia rusa.

Que no os extrañe que próximamente los Podemitas se pongan muy prorusos también. No lo harán desde la óptica del voxemita de “oh mira un macho ruso con cojones” sino de la manera rastrera de “ohh los nazis ucranianos y la humilde babushka Putina”


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

Y luego están los adolescentes panchitos.


----------



## PIA (22 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @PIA
> 
> es rusky y vive en Siberia. Yo porque soy biego y ya me da igual todo pero como decía el gran jugador, metiendo fichas salen premios.



Se agradece la mención pero soy más bien anti Putin (soy rusa, no tonta, veo qué pasa en mi país).
Lo que pasa que me gusta ver a berrear a los otanistas. Y aquí, obviamente, no voy a perder la ocasión de reírme en su puta cara.


----------



## ELOS (22 Feb 2022)

Repetíd conmigo 

*LA OTAN ES GÜENA*


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



Los nuncafollistas hacen lo que les ordenan sus rusas, tengan una o no.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Se agradece la mención pero soy más bien anti Putin (soy rusa, no tonta, veo qué pasa en mi país).
> Lo que pasa que me gusta ver a berrear a los otanistas. Y aquí, obviamente, no voy a perder la ocasión de reírme en su puta cara.



Y qué es lo que ves que pasa en tu país?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (22 Feb 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Repetíd conmigo
> 
> *LA OTAN ES GÜENA*



La Hotan es guena


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (22 Feb 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Se agradece la mención pero soy más bien anti Putin (soy rusa, no tonta, veo qué pasa en mi país).
> Lo que pasa que me gusta ver a berrear a los otanistas. Y aquí, obviamente, no voy a perder la ocasión de reírme en su puta cara.



Es verdad lo que dicen de las rusas

Que podéis dar de mamar al crío y con la otra mano abrir una lata de cerveza ?


----------



## veismuler (22 Feb 2022)

La cagada de César Vidal es épica. A ver que dice en su programa.


----------



## Wein (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Y qué es lo que ves que pasa en tu país?



Inflación y bajada de nivel de vida, más aun del que ya tienen. Ahora igual hasta les puede meter Putin lo de aumentar la edad para jubilarse que era lo que más alterado tenia a los rusos.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Inflación y bajada de nivel de vida, más aun del que ya tienen. Ahora igual hasta les puede meter Putin lo de aumentar la edad para jubilarse que era lo que más alterado tenia a los rusos.



Pero hacen guerras como un gran imperio!



Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No puedo con César Vidal, de verdad es tan cargante y tan gilipollas......
> 
> Es el arquetipo de perfecto gordo asqueroso gilipollas protestante que cree saber más de lo que sabe para poder follar con las niñas de la clase
> 
> ...



Pero si ese tipo ha sido testigo de jehová, por favor, no se le puede tomar en serio.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (22 Feb 2022)

veismuler dijo:


> La cagada de César Vidal es épica. A ver que dice en su programa.



No puedo con César Vidal, de verdad es tan cargante y tan gilipollas......

Es el arquetipo de perfecto gordo asqueroso gilipollas protestante que cree saber más de lo que sabe para poder follar con las niñas de la clase


Que tío más repelente


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (22 Feb 2022)

Ya lo estoy haciendo: me rio de los nuncafollistas como tú que jalean al dictador asiatico con la esperanza de que alguna rusa regulera os haga caso.


----------



## Wein (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pero hacen guerras como un gran imperio!




Llevan en economia de guerra al menos desde 2014, el 95% de los rusos ha notado la bajada del nivel de vida desde 2014

Recuerdo que les prometian que en 2020 tendrían un ejército poderosisimo, que aguantaran que ya llegaría el beneficio, como el de los 11 portaaviones usanos, ahora les dicen que no que en 2025 y mientras pues la gran hazaña de ese enorme gasto militar, mayor que las pensiones, o educación o sanidad. esperanza de vida cayendo a nivel de un pais en guerra como Siria, es entrar en un territorio que ya estaban los suyos y que además será un lastre. pequeño pero lastre.


Y mientras Turquia un pais musulman que no tiene materias primas con mayor PIB ppa per cápita que los rusos. Digo PPA, el más realista porque en nominal el de Rusia debe ser como el español.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es tremendamente ridículo.
> 
> Un país gigante con recursos y potencial humano que podría perfectamente existir como autarquía, pero que en vez de desarrollarse, mira con recelo e inseguridad a su alrededor y llegado el caso agrede. Es el ejemplo más claro de patocracia que hay.
> 
> Los prorusos son, sin lugar a dudas, siempre los peores. La patocracia es atractiva para ellos porque ven en ella la posibilidad de vivir todas sus perversiones y bajezas.



En cambio, mira los estadounidenses, tan buena gente que nunca se meten con nadie.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pero hacen guerras como un gran imperio!



Hombre guerras como un gran imperio tampoco, mas bien se asemeja a un niño pequeño tratando de coger las galletas que su madre le ha dicho que no toque. 
No me imagino a Felipe II haciendo el canelo de este modo la verdad.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



El tarado ominae defiende a la OTAN, no sabe porqué, pero así lo ha decidido, y morirá defendiendo a la OTAN, así es su enfermedad mental


----------



## Informatico77 (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...


----------



## Max da Costa (22 Feb 2022)

Como si USA y la OTAN fuesen los buenos de la película, cuando todos los países siguen directrices de las élites o 1%, para consolidar la instauración del Nuevo Orden Mundial.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

veismuler dijo:


> La cagada de César Vidal es épica. A ver que dice en su programa.



No es una simple cagada, desde hace tiempo su actitud es bastante sospechosa, para mi que es un propagandista ruso por algun extraño interés inconfesable o a saber porque. Teoricamente mañana deberia alabar el excelente discurso de Putin y hacer como que lo decia ayer ya no existe, eso si, como es una persona ilustrada meterá algun tipo de queja o critica sin importancia en el razonamiento para parecer imparcial.

Con el coronavirus hicieron lo mismo, estuvieron un par de programas descojonandose del virus y luego pasaron al otro argumentario sin hacer mención a lo que habian dicho la semana anterior.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Feb 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> En cambio, mira los estadounidenses, tan buena gente que nunca se meten con nadie.



El imperialismo yanki es del tipo belicista, haz lo que yo digo o iré a por ti. Este tipo de política exterior está completamente desfasada. 

El imperialismo chino que estamos viendo es del tipo asfixiar el mercado de materias necesarias para el desarrollo de los países industrializados. El Estado controla en la sombra la red empresarial del país y le abre los recursos que necesite. Todo ello sin pegar un tiro, porque la realidad es que tampoco saben hacer guerras, ni falta que les hace. Se ha hecho con los recursos de África creando infraestructuras y sin necesidad de generar mucha inestabilidad, no como hacían los ingleses. 

Rusia solo es un "hazme casito" sin capacidad de hacer nada de lo anterior. No me vengáis con los misiles que misiles tienen todos. 

Luego tienes la UE dirigida por ineptos y subnormales. Tiende a cero. 


Generar conflictos bélicos en pleno S.XXI con todo el mercado globalizado es de ser un auténtico gilipollas. Mira a ver de los anteriores quién es el que está ganando desde hace un par de años en el teatro global. 

El único que lo supo ver y apoyó la industria local y localizada en EEUU, pasó de la UE y no tenía a Rusia como un enemigo pues estaba viendo lo que hacía China, fue defenestrado de La Casa Blanca.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Aqui tenemos a uno de los ejperjtos en estrategia militar, geoestratego se llama a si mismo, el Coronel Baños, descojonandose de la invasión debido a sus grandes conocimientos en geoestrategia. Ridiculo espantoso:


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> En cambio, mira los estadounidenses, tan buena gente que nunca se meten con nadie.



Has visto, son muy buenos y traen la democracia al mundo.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Aqui Don Cesar, citando al agente sovietico Daniel Estulin, experto tb en ovnis, alabando el magistral discurso de putin sobre la invasión que decia hace unos dias que era todo mentiras de la OTAN y el "deep state" y las cosas esas:


----------



## cerilloprieto (22 Feb 2022)

No tenéis ni siquiera un país, sino una serie de clanes caciques que os chulean en vuestras regiones. Por mantenerse en sus poltronas con sobreprivilegios, os han esclavizado a mujeras locas, criminales de todo tipo, animales y negros. El ejército que mantenéis se dedica a traer invasores simiescos que os asesinan por las calles. 

Quien critica destructivamente a Putin, un líder que utiliza su ejército para los intereses de sus compatriotas, sólo puede ser dos cosas. Una es que sea más simiesco que los invasores que nos mete a diario el régimen sionista. La segunda es que forme parte de la Organización Criminal (en este caso, mal llamado Reino de España) o chupe del bote a través del mismo. Aunque no os importe perder dignidad y bienestar a marchas forzadas, sabed que llegará el momento en que la situación va a ser insoportable, incluso para unos lameculos arrastrados como vosotros. Mientras, podéis seguir arrodillándoos para chupársela a un negro, que es para lo único que Sion os permite quitar el bozal.

Me produce una envidia tremenda y a la vez admiración, aquellos países que mantienen y tratan de mantener su identidad, integridad y civilización. Por contra me produce un asco enorme pertenecer al Imperio de Sion, para vivir día a día la autodestrucción más patética que podríamos imaginar.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es tremendamente ridículo.
> 
> Un país gigante con recursos y potencial humano que podría perfectamente existir como autarquía, pero que en vez de desarrollarse, mira con recelo e inseguridad a su alrededor y llegado el caso agrede. Es el ejemplo más claro de patocracia que hay.
> 
> Los prorusos son, sin lugar a dudas, siempre los peores. La patocracia es atractiva para ellos porque ven en ella la posibilidad de vivir todas sus perversiones y bajezas.



Agrede dice...

Pareciera que las bombas caen en Kiev en vez de Lugansk y Donetsk.

Según este, si no aceptas un golpe de estado de la OTAN mereces ser limpiado étnicamente, como los serbios de Kosovo.

Rusia cada día más fuerte, Europa cada día más dependiente, menos blanca y con dirigentes que se ensañan con sus poblaciones.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

Yo personalmente no me posiciono con nadie. Lo único que puedo decir es que usa es el "imperio", lleva del orden de un siglo siéndolo, y lo es a base de genocidio y destrucción alrededor del mundo entero. Eso es un hecho indiscutible. España lo fue también, pero a base de conquista y a base de hacer los territorios conquistados España, que no colonias, y al final, los "conquistados" vivían mejor que antes y eran los más españoles, por eso el imperio español duró mucho más de lo que va a durar el imperio anglo.

Lo dicho arriba no me posiciona como "putiniano", rusia a nivel histórico, y ahora, el eje rusia-china, tienen a sus espaldas la tasa de más alta de genocido de la historia contemporánea, pero es para con su propio publeo, y sobre todo, su expansionismo no salió de su zona de su área de influencia geostratégica, incluso en la época de máxima expansión cundo la guerra fría, la única influencia fue eruopa del este y cuba. A día de hoy, rusia no pasa de sus fronteras. Hay bases rusas distribuidas uniformemente por todo el globo como las usanas? Pues eso.

Y como Rusia y China son potencias nucleares (o nucelares), me parecre ridículo azuzarles cuando de momento a europa, y en lo particular a españa, poco le han amenazado. La gent no entiende que la otan y la UE son comparsas de usa, quien es el único interesado en liar una guerra a escala global (eso sí, lejos de sus fronteras como siempre) porque le interesa por sus grandes problemas económicos internos que tiene. A usa le interesa una europa destruida, como cuando la IIGM, y eso la gente no lo entiende, la gente se traga lo que dicen los medios manipulados por la élites globalistas anglosionistas, y no se cuestiona la más mínima coma, putin es muy malo, biden es muy bueno.

Personalmente, ahora vivo en un pequeño país con mi familia que tiene la amenaza de la china popular encima. Sí, los chinos son muy malos, pero a este país, que tiene unos lazos económicos super fuertes con china, lo que le interesa es ser independiente con su statu quo que tiene ahora, porque, por muuuucho derecho que tenga a ser independiente porque lo lleva siendo de facto más de medio siglo, tiene a un matón hijoputa mucho más fuerte, y necesitamos mano izqueirda, no ponerse farrucos. Eso, o guerra que vamos a perder. Y eso que en este caso, la cosa tiene más enjundia, por los lazos históricos. En el caso de ucrania, ni usa ni europa tienen legitimidad para liar nada en territorio ajeno.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Quien critica destructivamente a Putin, un líder que utiliza su ejército para los intereses de sus compatriotas, sólo puede ser dos cosas.



Pero vamos a ver muchacho, que estos tios del foro y todos estos expertos geoestrategas y demas fauna HACE UN PAR DE DIAS nos decian que todo esto de la invasión eran cosas que se estaban inventando "la otan", las "falsas banderas", el "deep state" y demas historias, que eran unos simples ejercicios militares y HOY cuando realizan la invasión salen celebrandola y dando loas a putin. ¿pero que puta estafa es esto?

Si a alguna persona que no sea un CM le parece esto medio normal que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## Insurgent (22 Feb 2022)

We are deeply concerned about Russia.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Aqui tenemos a uno de los ejperjtos en estrategia militar, geoestratego se llama a si mismo, el Coronel Baños, descojonandose de la invasión debido a sus grandes conocimientos en geoestrategia. Ridiculo espantoso:



Las intervenciones de rusia ahora mismo son respuesta al ataque de ucrania (sieguiendo instrucciones de usa) al donbass, no te equivoques. Parece mentira que no os deis cuenta de que usa lleva "vaticinando" el ataque ruso, cuando lo único que está haciendo es atacar ella al ruso, y luego cuando el ruso se defiende decir: "ves como tenía razón?" Como el ataque ruso del 16 de febrero a la 1AM que nunca se produjo.

Con gente con tu capacidad de análisis y lameculismo nos tragamos el maine, pearl harbor, el golfo de tonkin, yugoslavia, armas de destrucción masiva, una y otra vez, una y otra vez votando a los mismos. Y antes de que me descalifiques como putiniano, no, no lo soy, solo pretendo que la gente recupere la cordura, y primero, no se meta en conflictos ajenos (ucrania nos ayudaría en caso de conflicto con marruecos?) y si hay algún punto de tensión en el mundo, no azuzar par que el tío sam se salga con la suya, y si quiere, que se enfrente él a rusia, que de momento, a la ue le va de puta madre comerciando con rusia.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Yo personalmente no me posiciono con nadie.



Pero que nos estas contando, que estos tios HACE DOS DIAS decian que todo esto de la invasión eran una mentiras de la OTAN y ahora estan celebrando la invasión rusa que ayer decian que era mentira. Si a ti te gusta que se descojonen asi de ti pues muy bien, pero no nos tomeis por tontos, que es todo ya tan esperpentico que da hasta lastima.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Las intervenciones de rusia ahora mismo son respuesta al ataque de ucrania



Por favor vete a reirte de tu puta madre y deja de hacer el ridiculo. Te repito, que HACE DOS DIAS esta gente decia que los que alertaban de una invasión eran todo bulos de la OTAN, falsas banderas etc.. etc.. y HOY estan celebrando la invasión esa que decian que era mentira. Si a ti te parece normal vivir rodeado de este tipo de estafadores pues haztelo mirar. Es vergonzoso.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Por favor vete a reirte de tu puta madre y deja de hacer el ridiculo. Te repito, que HACE DOS DIAS esta gente decia que los que alertaban de una invasión eran todo bulos de la OTAN, falsas banderas etc.. etc.. y HOY estan celebrando la invasión esa que decian que era mentira. Si a ti te parece normal vivir rodeado de este tipo de estafadores pues haztelo mirar. Es vergonzoso.



La única puta madre que hay aquí, puta basura pedófila, eres tú, que ni siqueira conoces a tu padre. Si esa es tu manera de argumentar te van a dar por culo, puto muerto de hambre violador de niños. Escoria.


----------



## EGO (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Aqui tenemos a uno de los ejperjtos en estrategia militar, geoestratego se llama a si mismo, el Coronel Baños, descojonandose de la invasión debido a sus grandes conocimientos en geoestrategia. Ridiculo espantoso:



Pedro Baños es un traidorzuelo del que si rascamos seguro que tiene relacion con alguna logia.Si hasta tuvo su propio programa en la 4.

... Y encima no da ni una.Es el zparo reincidente de la geoestrategia.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> La única puta madre que hay aquí, puta basura pedófila, eres tú, que ni siqueira conoces a tu padre. Si esa es tu manera de argumentar te van a dar por culo, puto muerto de hambre violador de niños. Escoria.



pedofilo, deep state, otan... de donde sacaran a esta gentuza, siempre repitiendo lo mismo. Y todos los que les habeis estado riendo las gracias a esta chusma estad ahi calladitos y no digais nada del esperpento que acabamos de vivir todos los que leemos el foro este de CM.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> pedofilo, deep state, otan... de donde sacaran a esta gentuza, siempre repitiendo lo mismo. Y todos los que les habeis estado riendo las gracias a esta chusma estad ahi calladitos y no digais nada del esperpento que acabamos de vivir todos los que leemos el foro este de CM.



Te suena esto, puto criminal? te crees que vas a seguir durmiendo tranquilo mucho tiempo?








Un implicado en la red de pederastas de Alcalá ya estuvo preso por abusar de niños


</b>Una de las personas implicadas en la supuesta red de pederastas destapada hace dos meses en Alcalá de Henares (en la que un juez investiga abusos




elpais.com


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Feb 2022)

Tenemos que hacer lo que haría Franco: en este conflicto sería neutral.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Te suena esto, puto criminal? te crees que vas a seguir durmiendo tranquilo mucho tiempo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien, Putin invade ucrania y usted se pone a hablar de UN PEDOFILO DE ALCALA DE HENARES en 1998, todo el orden en el delirio de esta gente.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Muy bien, Putin invade ucrania y usted se pone a hablar de UN PEDOFILO DE ALCALA DE HENARES en 1998, todo el orden en el delirio de esta gente.



Ahhh, es que no te acuerdas ya? Tú qué te habías pensado, que en un foro anónimo ibas a estar oculto mucho tiempo?


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Tenemos que hacer lo que haría Franco: en este conflicto sería neutral.



Es que no hay otra, y si tenemos que mojarnos por un "interés otánico", que sea porque esa otan se moja por un interés español....


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ahhh, es que no te acuerdas ya? Tú qué te habías pensado, que en un foro anónimo ibas a estar oculto mucho tiempo?



si si  lo de esta gente ya es totalmente infumable. Y como digo los que apoyáis esto ya os vale, menuda panda de falsarios.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> si si  lo de esta gente ya es totalmente infumable. Y como digo los que apoyáis esto ya os vale, menuda panda de falsarios.



Venga, a ver si hay huevos a abusar de otro niño.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Agrede dice...
> 
> Pareciera que las bombas caen en Kiev en vez de Lugansk y Donets.
> 
> ...



Alguna explicación para el subdesarrollo ruso? Es que no me lo explico teniendo a un gran estadista de presidente.

Lo de ensañarse con sus poblaciones es cachondo que lo menciones en este contexto.


----------



## Javito Putero (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ahhh, es que no te acuerdas ya? Tú qué te habías pensado, que en un foro anónimo ibas a estar oculto mucho tiempo?



pero bueno, eso como lo justificas? como sabes que el forero es ese?


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



Y te enteras ahora, trastronado.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> pero bueno, eso como lo justificas? como sabes que el forero es ese?



No sé, algunos pensáis que los únicos foreros de este foro son comedoritos o gente random. Os créeis que este foro (u otros) no están vigilados y que la peña aquí es anónima? Sabías que ha habido foreros de burbuja condenados por información vertida en este mismo foro?


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Muy bien, Putin invade ucrania y usted se pone a hablar de UN PEDOFILO DE ALCALA DE HENARES en 1998, todo el orden en el delirio de esta gente.



Precisamente he escrito esto hace dos minutos en otro hilo:



Giles Amaury dijo:


> Me hace gracia como a la gente le ha dado en los últimos años por acusar de pedofilia a cualquiera. Es algo que se ha puesto de moda desde el 2016 más o menos con lo del Pizzagate y QAnon y que se ha reforzado con el caso de Jeffrey Epstein. Ahora no pasa ni una semana sin leer o escuchar que un político, un millonario o un CEO es un pedofilo.



Me hace gracia como se ponen de moda determinadas cosas. Si lo que se está discutiendo en este hilo hubiera ocurrido en 2008 nadie estaría sacando el tema de la pedofilia para nada, pero como estamos en el 2022 hay que sacar el temita porque es lo que se ha puesto de moda venga a cuento o no.


----------



## Javito Putero (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> No sé, algunos pensáis que los únicos foreros de este foro son comedoritos o gente random. Os créeis que este foro (u otros) no están vigilados y que la peña aquí es anónima? Sabías que ha habido foreros de burbuja condenados por información vertida en este mismo foro?



ya, pero te digo que saques la investigacion, eres del cni o algo? pues no puedes decirlo sin mas, di, hemos investigado a este señor y tiene estos antecedentes, sino como te vamos a creer?


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Precisamente he escrito esto hace dos minutos en otro hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> Me hace gracia como se ponen de moda determinadas cosas. Si lo que se está discutiendo en este hilo hubiera ocurrido en 2008 nadie estaría sacando el tema de la pedofilia para nada, pero como estamos en el 2022 hay que sacar el temita porque es lo que se ha puesto de moda venga a cuento o no.



No se ponen de moda, son tácticas establecidas de los CM, a la derecha americana les han hecho lo mismo, parecen ya un grupo de locos soltando idioteces de pedófilos cada cinco minutos. La gente se cree que esto es una broma, igual que cuando se llenaron a finales de los 70 los institutos de profesores progres (las universidades lo hicieron desde los 60) y cada año la población española era mas y mas de izquierdas.

Esta gente es peligrosa, han llenado de mensajes en el momento que han querido un foro como este, que no esta en sus mejores momentos pero tiene cierta actividad.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> pero bueno, eso como lo justificas? como sabes que el forero es ese?



Pero que va a justificar ese anormal, esta gente son CM, se inventan las cosas. Entra en GAB por ejemplo y veras lo mismo en ciertas cuentas, llamando pedofilos, miembros del deep state etc.. a todo el mundo. Mira lo que han hecho con el foro, en un dia lo han convertido en una especie de "bienvenido mr putin". Llevan escaneando foros, twitters, facebook etc.. etc.. casi una decada haciendo poco a poco estas cosas.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> ya, pero te digo que saques la investigacion, eres del cni o algo? pues no puedes decirlo sin mas, di, hemos investigado a este señor y tiene estos antecedentes, sino como te vamos a creer?



No tienes por qué creerme hombre. No te tomes el foro tan en serio tú. Pero mira por donde ni me ha replicado más, y ha escapado con el rabo entre las piernas, el que quiera entender que entienda. A ver si te piensas que a ese tío no le pagan por estar aquí y por algo tiene que estar aquí... No seais ingenuos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Feb 2022)

Es ridículo lo de esta gente, no hay que tomarlos en serio. Y el coronel ya ni lo esconde, va a cara descubierta totalmente.


----------



## EGO (22 Feb 2022)

Bueno,bueno....no os vengais tan arriba con la propaganda que esto es burbuja y no facebook.


----------



## Discordante (22 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que a mi me sorprendido enormemente la cantidad de nicks que estan delirando (disonancia cognitiva severa) con este asunto de Ucrania.

Personalmente creo que en la mayoria es simplemente que por desgracia la mayoria de la masa es poco dada a usar la razon y se mueve por sentimientos. Odian algun aspecto de la cultura/sociedad actual, en vez de buscar la culpa en lo que hacen ellos o sus compatriotas, lo relacionan con las influencias externas mas cercanas a la sociedad, relacionan ese problema con esa figura externa y resuelven que cualquier cosa que se enfrente a ese "enemigo" es buena.

No digo que no tenga sentido, es la forma mas basica de autoexculparse y posicionarse, pero es triste. Llevo semanas llenando la lista de ignores porque el nivel de foro es pesimo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Feb 2022)

Del creador de los siguientes tweets:









Llega a sus pantallas el siguiente:


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2022)

Es berdad, antes eran como en los cuadros de propaganda estalinista, jóvenes, sanos, guapos y fornidos.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Feb 2022)

Son panchitos seguidores de RT Español,

YouTube y Facebook está plagado de ellos,

"latinrusos" los llaman 

Atahualpas infraseres


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Feb 2022)

La PSOE lo quiso colocar de alfote en el CSN









Borrell, Cs, Pons... Así tumbaron al coronel Baños como director de Seguridad Nacional


El CSN recoge competencias del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI) y coordina varios ministerios que tienen competencias en asuntos básicos para la seguridad nacional




www.elconfidencial.com





Un tio que abreva como si llegara de un viaje por el desierto de los retretes del khan
La izmierda hispanoamerica controlada por el kremlin y la nacional tonteando.

En fin los follakhanes son los justamente el resultado del proceso desestabilizador que enuncia bezmenov, cuando sientan la bota rusa pisandoles la cara tendran una explosion de jubilo; rusia y el khan ya son verdaderamente grandes




Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Es ridículo lo de esta gente, no hay que tomarlos en serio. Y el coronel ya ni lo esconde, va a cara descubierta totalmente.


----------



## Julc (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Algún troll pagado seguro que hay, pero la inmensa mayoría de trolls con agenda son narcisistas amargados y resentidos que creen que el mundo no les ha tenido en cuenta. Lo mismo te defienden a Vox que a Putin.
> 
> Ahora hay _neonazis_ prorusos, hace 30 años los prorusos eran rojillos, el mecanismo es el mismo. Personas mediocres sin poder, que sin embargo creen estar con el derecho de tener poder, y cuyo resentimiento profundo contra el mundo los lleva a los brazos de sistemas infectos como la patocracia rusa.
> 
> Que no os extrañe que próximamente los Podemitas se pongan muy prorusos también. No lo harán desde la óptica del voxemita de “oh mira un macho ruso con cojones” sino de la manera rastrera de “ohh los nazis ucranianos y la humilde babushka Putina”



En ocasiones, veo nazis.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Son panchitos seguidores de RT Español,
> 
> YouTube y Facebook está plagado de ellos,
> 
> ...



En esa "cadena de noticias" han visto a tremendas conejas presentando los informativos y se piensan que Putin les tiene guardadas dos para cada uno. Lo apoyan por eso.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La verdad es que a mi me sorprendido enormemente la cantidad de nicks que estan delirando (disonancia cognitiva severa) con este asunto de Ucrania.
> 
> Personalmente creo que en la mayoria es simplemente que por desgracia la mayoria de la masa es poco dada a usar la razon y se mueve por sentimientos. Odian algun aspecto de la cultura/sociedad actual, en vez de buscar la culpa en lo que hacen ellos o sus compatriotas, lo relacionan con las influencias externas mas cercanas a la sociedad, relacionan ese problema con esa figura externa y resuelven que cualquier cosa que se enfrente a ese "enemigo" es buena.
> 
> No digo que no tenga sentido, es la forma mas basica de autoexculparse y posicionarse, pero es triste. Llevo semanas llenando la lista de ignores porque el nivel de foro es pesimo.



Son CM, son personas que apenas participan en el foro. No tiene sentido que de repente se pongan a participar para hablar de un solo tema durante dias y dias seguidos cuando les interesa.

El problema es que el foro ya los CM son superiores al 50%, quedamos aqui cuatro gatos hablando y un poco mas de gente leyendo, pero la situación es bastante lamentable para la continuidad del foro.

Yo no tengo a nadie en el ignore, solo a ese que ponia menajes tan largos que no venian a cuento, y te puedo decir qeu la situación es totalmente desoladora, con esto de ucrania creo que los mensjaes de los CM en algunos momentos puntuales han sido cercanos al 100% de los que se producian en el foro, añade ademas la crisis del PP y los CM habituales escribiendo sobre ello.

El internet abierto ya no es un lugar para intercambiar impresiones con personas individuales, ahora es un lugar tomado por grupos de presión que dirigen los temas hacia un sitio u otro, provocan reacciones emocionales en los lectores, usan tacticas preestablecidas etc.. etc... un basurero basicamente.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal,* el risitas y el webmaster* y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.



¿Quiénes son el risitas y el webmaster?

En el caso de Baños y Vidal siempre han sido antiotan. Intuyo que ambos por cuestiones personales. Baños le dijo a Jorge Salvaje que algún día contaría el porqué xd. Creo que Cesar Vidal lo es porque siente fascinación por Rusia. Supongo que Pio Moa lo será por su odio a los anglos. 

En lo personal, Rusia y lo que representa (el eterno despotismo asiático) no me gustan. Y España forma parte de un sistema de alianzas que tiene que honrar, si no nos gusta, podemos irnos, pero si estamos, es para ayudar a los nuestros (yo creo que deberíamos irnos o modificar nuestro status).


----------



## Discordante (22 Feb 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Llega a sus pantallas el siguiente:



Es una locura. Necesita como 20 tweets para tratar de explicar algo que en la legislacion internacional mas basica se define como usurpacion territorial y es el equivalente a invadir un territorio. Eso si para que se vea que es un "expero" geopolitico te mete una docena de tweets sobre la jugada maestra (en realidad es justo lo contrario) y como esto ya ha pasado (por cierto de los 6 ejemplos que pone 4 son de Rusia... y ni se inmuta. Hay 8 casos en la historia moderna y 6 de ellos los ha provocado Rusia y no ve ninguna conexion).

Dicho eso no creo que Baños sea un "agente del Kremlin". Creo que simplemente es subnormal y para tratar de tapar la cagada mayuscula de haber sido excesivamente asertivo sobre lo que ocurriria en Ucrania sin tener npi ahora esta tratando de justificarse y mantener su ego intacto. Las personas mas debiles intelectualmente suelen moverse en esa clase de coordenadas. Ego y no revisar errores si no justificarlos o incluso tratar de darles la vuelta y achacarselos a otros.


----------



## EGO (22 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En esa "cadena de noticias" han visto a tremendas conejas presentando los informativos y se piensan que Putin les tiene guardadas dos para cada uno. Lo apoyan por eso.



El Pravda Today,ese canal anti España.Es normal que los panchitos y rojos lo adoren.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son el risitas y el webmaster?
> 
> En el caso de Baños y Vidal siempre han sido antiotan. Intuyo que ambos por cuestiones personales. Baños le dijo a Jorge Salvaje que algún día contaría el porqué xd. Creo que Cesar Vidal lo es porque siente fascinación por Rusia. Supongo que Pio Moa lo será por su odio a los anglos.
> 
> En lo personal, Rusia y lo que representa (el eterno despotismo asiático) no me gustan. Y España forma parte de un sistema de alianzas que tiene que honrar, si no nos gusta, podemos irnos, pero si estamos, es para ayudar a los nuestros (yo creo que deberíamos irnos o modificar nuestro status).



Don Lorenzo y Don Isaac.

Que digas que Vidal ha sido siempre antiotan debe ser un chiste o algo, Cesar Vidal tiene articulos diciendo todo lo contrario de lo que dice ahora en multitud de temas, desde Israel, pasando por la OTAN, la conquista de america, la historia de españa. Los que llevamos escuchandole desde la epoca de la Cope lo tenemos todo en la cabeza aunque en esa epoca no se guardaban los audios ni habia podcast aun.


----------



## Tronald Drump (22 Feb 2022)

¿Ya me echáis de menos?


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En esa "cadena de noticias" han visto a tremendas conejas presentando los informativos y se piensan que Putin les tiene guardadas dos para cada uno. Lo apoyan por eso.



Le añades que RT en Español es bolivariano, indigenista y antiespañol,

ya tienes la mezcla perfecta de tarados.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En esa "cadena de noticias" han visto a tremendas conejas presentando los informativos y se piensan que Putin les tiene guardadas dos para cada uno. Lo apoyan por eso.



Lo de RT es una vergüenza que no debería poder emitirse en España. De hecho es la prueba de que los fallarusos (que no follarusas) se equivocan. RT ensalza valores conservadores para Rusia y valores de extrema izquierda fuera de Rusia, lo que demuestra que esta gente no es un baluarte de valores tradicionales ni nada que se le parezca, lo que quieren es envenenar nuestra cultura como llevan haciendo mas de un siglo; lo peor es que en el otro frente, los globalistas quieren lo mismo.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Don Lorenzo y Don Isaac.
> 
> Que digas que Vidal ha sido siempre antiotan debe ser un chiste o algo, Cesar Vidal tiene articulos diciendo todo lo contrario de lo que dice ahora en multitud de temas, desde Israel, pasando por la OTAN, la conquista de america, la historia de españa. Los que llevamos escuchandole desde la epoca de la Cope lo tenemos todo en la cabeza aunque en esa epoca no se guardaban los audios ni habia podcast aun.



En eso llevas razón he exagerado. Lo he confundido porque si que es cierto que Vidal siempre ha sido un apasionado de Rusia (tambien en COPE) quizas por que se sentia identificado por su anticatolicismo. Yo creo que ahora es antiotan porque va una poco de patriota jeffersoniano y aislacionista. Con el tema de Israel no se si ha cambiado de opinion pero creo que ahora tiene una ponderada, siempre que habla es para mal, de Bibi no tenia buena opinion y a nivel espiritual es muy critico con el judaismo.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Son CM, son personas que apenas participan en el foro. No tiene sentido que de repente se pongan a participar para hablar de un solo tema durante dias y dias seguidos cuando les interesa.
> 
> El problema es que el foro ya los CM son superiores al 50%, quedamos aqui cuatro gatos hablando y un poco mas de gente leyendo, pero la situación es bastante lamentable para la continuidad del foro.
> 
> ...



Algunas veces tengo mis dudas de si ese tipo de foreros son CMs o simplemente son subnormales,

pero tampoco hay que darles importancia, son fáciles de identificar,

es como ahora, que de repente todos los "foreros" pro pandemia, pro gobierno y pro NWO son también pro Casado  , cuando antes era un "facha malvado".

Viendo que en las RRSS hay mucha gente así, posiblemente son CMs y subnormales al 50/50


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es una locura. Necesita como 20 tweets para tratar de explicar algo que en la legislacion internacional mas basica se define como usurpacion territorial y es el equivalente a invadir un territorio. Eso si para que se vea que es un "expero" geopolitico te mete una docena de tweets sobre la jugada maestra (en realidad es justo lo contrario) y como esto ya ha pasado (por cierto de los 6 ejemplos que pone 4 son de Rusia... y ni se inmuta).
> 
> Dicho eso no creo que Baños sea un "agente del Kremlin". Creo que simplemente es subnormal y para tratar de tapar la cagada mayuscula de haber sido excesivamente asertivo sobre lo que ocurriria en Ucrania sin tener npi ahora esta tratando de justificarse y mantener su ego intacto. Las personas mas debiles intelectualmente suelen moverse en esa clase de coordenadas. Ego y no revisar errores si no justificarlos o incluso tratar de darles la vuelta y achacarselos a otros.



Llevo "siguiendo" a este tipo desde hace unos años, y es que tiene siempre la misma narrativa que el Kremlin en cualquier tema. Siempre está atacando a la OTAN, USA, UK... y prácticamente nunca critica a Rusia, de hecho casi siempre la alaba. Estoy seguro que detrás de su no nombramiento para el CSN estuvo alguna llamadita del CNI alertando del individuo:





La última de los ruskies: dicen que unos "saboteadores ucranianos" han volado este coche con un IED matando a 3 civiles, lo curioso es que el vehículo está sobre el agujero causado por el IED y sin embargo los agujeros causados por la metralla están al revés, es decir, que la metralla ha ido de fuera a adentro del coche. Si el IED que ha causado el agujero que está debajo le ha dado a ese coche, le habría dado por el lado de la cámara, y de alguna forma el coche se desplazó horizontalmente hacia dónde estaba la explosión y además de ello se giró 180º:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Feb 2022)

palanganero mayor del khan
rusia tiene 10 k misiles nucleares apuntando a la OTAN y ese traidor se felicita por sus avances hacia el Este y la perdida de la influencia de nuestra alianza.
En los ninguneos a perro sanchez, me parece hay mas contenido de que sea meramente una peste para españa



Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Del creador de los siguientes tweets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Del creador de los siguientes tweets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Algunas veces tengo mis dudas de si ese tipo de foreros son CMs o simplemente son subnormales,
> 
> pero tampoco hay que darles importancia, son fáciles de identificar,
> 
> ...



yo creo que si hay que darles cierta importancia a lo que esta pasando. 

En Canada tienes un pitote organizado por los camioneros, en Francia han intentado hacer lo mismo con los chalecos amarillos y en los USA han llegado a montar una manifestacion dentro del congreso y estan totalmente tarados llamando pedófilo a todo el mundo. Esta operación empezó hace unos diez años y con ella han vinculado emocionalmente a un monton de gente con los intereses de Rusia.

En hispanoamerica estan apoyando al indigenismo que esta volviendo a renacer, con colombia a punto de caer en otra mierda socialista como venezuela y con odios a España cada vez mas esperpenticos y exaltados.

Estamos muy cerca de los 15 años que nos decia bezmenov para desmoralizar a una sociedad, esto no es una puta broma.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo de RT es una vergüenza que no debería poder emitirse en España. De hecho es la prueba de que los fallarusos (que no follarusas) se equivocan. RT ensalza valores conservadores para Rusia y valores de extrema izquierda fuera de Rusia, lo que demuestra que esta gente no es un baluarte de valores tradicionales ni nada que se le parezca, lo que quieren es envenenar nuestra cultura como llevan haciendo mas de un siglo; lo peor es que en el otro frente, los globalistas quieren lo mismo.



Estos son algunos de los anuncios que difundía Rusia en Facebook en 2016, pero los follarusos del foro te dicen que Rusia combate a la negrada, los lgbtijklm, lo woke y blablablabla:


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo de RT es una vergüenza que no debería poder emitirse en España. De hecho es la prueba de que los fallarusos (que no follarusas) se equivocan. RT ensalza valores conservadores para Rusia y valores de extrema izquierda fuera de Rusia, lo que demuestra que esta gente no es un baluarte de valores tradicionales ni nada que se le parezca, lo que quieren es envenenar nuestra cultura como llevan haciendo mas de un siglo; lo peor es que en el otro frente, los globalistas quieren lo mismo.



Es lo qeu siempre ha hecho la URSS, en los años 30 el PC ruso enviaba instrucciones al PC en los EEUU para promover los matrimonios inter-raciales o la promiscuidad por ejemplo. años 30 del siglo pasado. Es que es todo calcado.


----------



## Don Pelayo (22 Feb 2022)

Acusar de agentes del Kremlin a los demás sólo porque no piensan como tú tampoco es muy inteligente.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Feb 2022)

PUtiniano no soy, pero es natural que la otan existe no para defenderse de una agresión rusa que nunca ha pasado. Sino para amenazar y reducir a Rusia a nada. Desde napoleón que ha querido adueñarse de los vastos recursos de Rusia, de ahí la ridícula propaganda, rozando hasta el racismo más ridículo de Hitler, para justificar un fracaso anunciado como la invasión. 
De todos modos, ucrania siempre ha estado ligada a Rusia, lo de hoy en día es un estado agonizante que se mantiene como peón ante una Rusia, que nada tiene que ver con el traidor de Gorby y el borracho de yelstin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Feb 2022)

lo impresionante es que vale que haya idiotas que hayan pactado con el demonio o que sean imbeciles para no ver 3 en un burro; pero lo que hay aqui es una oleada, una riada de gente situandose CONTRA la alianza en la que nuestro pais esta, y a favor de los intereses de un imperio que esta agrediendo nuesta esfera de influencia. Es una epidemia de demencia colectiva que no se ha contrarestado.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Estos son algunos de los anuncios que difundía Rusia en Facebook en 2016, pero los follarusos del foro te dicen que Rusia combate a la negrada, los lgbtijklm, lo woke y blablablabla:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953305
> 
> ...





ominae dijo:


> Es lo qeu siempre ha hecho la URSS, en los años 30 el PC ruso enviaba instrucciones al PC en los EEUU para promover los matrimonios inter-raciales o la promiscuidad por ejemplo. años 30 del siglo pasado. Es que es todo calcado.



En eso nunca se han ocultado, lo que quieren para su nación, no lo quieren para sus enemigos. Es algo que ocurre siempre, cualquier gobernante sabe que la familia, los roles naturales y la moderación son buenas para la sociedad. Hasta los bolcheviques se dieron cuenta, después de promover el feminismo y demás ideas toxicas. Por eso tratan de favorecer la degeneración en el resto de paises.


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Acusar de agentes del Kremlin a los demás sólo porque no piensan como tú tampoco es muy inteligente.



hay una diferencia entre no pensar como tu y esto que estamos viendo aqui. Es decir, a mi me parece muy bien que una persona le pueda gustar putin o lo que sea, o piense que rusia tiene razon en algunas de sus reivindicaciones, a mi por ejemplo el robo del gas me parece vergonzoso, pero estar diciendo ayer que todo lo de la invasión era una mentira de los pedofilos y de los anglos, y de la otan y de no se sabe quien mas y cuando se produce la invasión ponerse a celebrar la invasión como si nada.... es que no es ni medio normal.

Esta gente esta haciendo un papel y si tu analizas ciertas formas de expresarse puedes intuir que este tipo de gente son basicamente CM. igual que puedes intuir que hay algo raro en el coronel este o en la forma que tiene Vidal de usar las palabras cuando habla de estos temas, es todo extraordinariamente oscuro. O si no dime por ejemplo porque si Don Lorenzo está hablando de una cosa que no tiene nada que ver con el tema, por ejemplo algo economico, de repente abre el microfono Vidal y se pone a soltar alguna propaganda "anti-anglo" (otra palabra inventada que nadie usaba hace tiempo por cierto) o pro rusa o lo que le de ese dia, es que eso no es ni medio normal hacerlo de la forma continuada que lo hace y el uso de las palabras que tiene siendo una persona bastante culta no es normal, una persona culta no usa siempre las mismas palabras, un propagandista si. Por ejemplo a JM de Prada, siendo un abducido pro-ruso, nunca le visto escribir o hablar asi y tienen una cultura similar.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



Nazis defendiendo a la OTAN....

Cosas veredes...


----------



## Don Pelayo (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> hay una diferencia entre no pensar como tu y esto que estamos viendo aqui. Es decir, a mi me parece muy bien que una persona le pueda gustar putin o lo que sea, o piense que rusia tiene razon en algunas de sus reivindicaciones, a mi por ejemplo el robo del gas me parece vergonzoso, pero estar diciendo ayer que todo lo de la invasión era una mentira de los pedofilos y de los anglos, y de la otan y de no se sabe quien mas y cuando se produce la invasión ponerse a celebrar la invasión como si nada.... es que no es ni medio normal.
> 
> Esta gente esta haciendo un papel y si tu analizas ciertas formas de expresarse puedes intuir que este tipo de gente son basicamente CM. igual que puedes intuir que hay algo raro en el coronel este o en la forma que tiene Vidal de usar las palabras cuando habla de estos temas, es todo extraordinariamente oscuro. O si no dime por ejemplo porque si Don Lorenzo está hablando de una cosa que no tiene nada que ver con el tema, por ejemplo algo economico, de repente abre el microfono Vidal y se pone a soltar alguna propaganda "anti-anglo" (otra palabra inventada que nadie usaba hace tiempo por cierto) o pro rusa o lo que le de ese dia, es que eso no es ni medio normal hacerlo de la forma continuada que lo hace y el uso de las palabras que tiene siendo una persona bastante culta no es normal, una persona culta no usa siempre las mismas palabras, un propagandista si. Por ejemplo a JM de Prada, siendo un abducido pro-ruso, nunca le visto escribir o hablar asi y tienen una cultura similar.



No creo que sean Csm, de verdad te digo. Es que a todos nos gusta en cierta medida tener un papel aquí en el teclado. Yo también era putiniano a muerte en otros tiempos y ahora no. Y no porque me pagaran la cuenta, es que he encontrado cosas más interesantes que hacer con mi vida jajja


----------



## ominae (22 Feb 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> No creo que sean Csm, de verdad te digo. Es que a todos nos gusta en cierta medida tener un papel aquí en el teclado. Yo también era putiniano a muerte en otros tiempos y ahora no. Y no porque me pagaran la cuenta, es que he encontrado cosas más interesantes que hacer con mi vida jajja



Si pero usted escribe de vez en cuando en el foro sobre diversos temas, yo al menos recuerdo su nick y su foto de perfil, pero esta gente no participa en ningun sitio nunca y luego se tiran dos dias seguidos posteando compulsivamente sobre Rusia, es que no tiene el mas minimo sentido que una persona normal haga eso.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Alguna explicación para el subdesarrollo ruso? Es que no me lo explico teniendo a un gran estadista de presidente.



Endeudarse al 200% del PIB es desarrollo o suicidio? Mira a tu alrededor, no ves todo colapsar?

Ahora es tarde, pero los "líderes" occidentales ya se llenan la boca con la "sostenibilidad", que es lo que ha estado haciendo Rusia todo el tiempo con el resultado de que ahora no tenemos por donde les agarrar.

Esparta gana a Atenas!


----------



## PIA (22 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Es verdad lo que dicen de las rusas
> 
> Que podéis dar de mamar al crío y con la otra mano abrir una lata de cerveza ?



No bebo alcohol, no te sabría decir.


----------



## circodelia2 (22 Feb 2022)

Y de transfondo el negocio del gas, si la cosa se complica Rusia desvia el gaseoducto a China y Usa se forra llevando buques metaneros a Europa que son más caros. Aquí siempre llevan las de ganar los yanquis por eso desean tanto esta guerra y en un pais que ni es de la otan, también la industria militar estadounidense al alza.
....


----------



## NeoGoldstein (22 Feb 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo impresionante es que vale que haya idiotas que hayan pactado con el demonio o que sean imbeciles para no ver 3 en un burro; pero lo que hay aqui es una oleada, una riada de gente situandose CONTRA la alianza en la que nuestro pais esta, y a favor de los intereses de un imperio que esta agrediendo nuesta esfera de influencia. Es una epidemia de demencia colectiva que no se ha contrarestado.



A mi no me gusta que la alianza en la que está nuestro país se dedique a acosar, agredir o bombardear.
Llámame inocente, pero no me gusta que maten a la gente y que destruyan países, aunque sean los que lo hagan sean de los nuestros.

En este caso concreto, comprendo perfectamente a Putin, de la misma manera que Kennedy no podía admitir que le pusieran misiles rusos en Cuba.
A mi me parece que la demencia colectiva se ha instalado en los que apoyáis a la Otan como si esto fuese un partido de fútbol, sólo porque llevan nuestros colores.


----------



## tatenen (22 Feb 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> No creo que sean Csm, de verdad te digo. Es que a todos nos gusta en cierta medida tener un papel aquí en el teclado. Yo también era putiniano a muerte en otros tiempos y ahora no. Y no porque me pagaran la cuenta, es que he encontrado cosas más interesantes que hacer con mi vida jajja



Yo no soy putiniano, simplemente prefiero que la paz prevalezca, porque el único interés que veo aqui es que a usa le viene de puta madre montar otra guerra en europa, y le jode el comercio que tiene europa con rusia. Si usa va a aniquilar rusia y a mi como europeo no me afecta, por mi plim, no soy simpatizante de muchas cosas rusas, menos de putin. Pero esto, salvando las distancias y circunstancias, ha ocurrido antes, y es el método usa: guerra en europa para reactgivar su economía. Yo no tengo ningún papel en el teclado, pero te aconsejo que rasques un poco en el enlace que he puesto haciendo mención al pederasta condenado que citas. Que encima de criminal es tonto y l a va a cagar otra vez el pobre idiota.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Feb 2022)

"las putinas me hacen llorar, mimimimimi :************ "
vagina info, año 2022


----------



## Gentle (22 Feb 2022)

Esta plagado de agentes de putón y borregos


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



Marruecos ha invadido el Sahara español y los manginas otanistas mamadores de rabo anglosionista, no os quejais nada. 

Sois puta escoria al servicio de la morisma rancia y los satrapas a sueldo de los gusanos.


----------



## HDR (22 Feb 2022)

Putin ha desatado los lloros incontenibles, a nivel mundial, de los anglosionistas y de sus lacayos españolitos que se creen que son sus iguales, en apenas unas semanas. Maravilloso.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Lo mejor de Rusia es la vagina rusa, sabrosa y fresca.



Coño y la rica ensaladilla y los filetes rusos y.....sí, claro,las rusas


----------



## Apretrujillos (22 Feb 2022)

Cayeron una vez, volveran a caer.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (22 Feb 2022)

USA no permitió que Rusia le pusiese misiles en el año 62, y ahora Putin no se lo permite a USA. Fácil.

Pero aqui no hay buenos y malos, tanto Biden como Putin son marionetas de ese país tan pequeñito y nuevo que todos sabemos.


----------



## Espeluznao (22 Feb 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Recuerdo que les prometian que en 2020 tendrían un ejército poderosisimo, que aguantaran que ya llegaría el beneficio



Eso de que "aguanten, que llegarán los buenos tiempos" se lo llevan diciendo a los rusos desde 1917. 

Es un argumento probado, como Cucal de Cruz Verde: eficacia probada.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Feb 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Se agradece la mención pero soy más bien anti Putin (soy rusa, no tonta, veo qué pasa en mi país).
> Lo que pasa que me gusta ver a berrear a los otanistas. Y aquí, obviamente, no voy a perder la ocasión de reírme en su puta cara.



Podría decirnos en que ciudad siberiana vive usted?

Tranquila,ya soy viejo,estoy casado y Siberia me pilla muy a desmano.

Siempre me ha fascinado esa tierra.

"No te temo Siberia pues tú también formas parte de Rusia"

Pushkin


----------



## Espeluznao (22 Feb 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Podría decirnos en que ciudad siberiana vive usted?
> 
> Tranquila,ya soy viejo,estoy casado y Siberia me pilla muy a desmano.
> 
> ...



En ese caso estos artículos te fascinarán. Sobre todo cuando leas a qué precio irrisorio pagan la electricidad en Irkutsk:

*Siberia's DIY cryptocurrency miners | Financial Times*

*In Siberia, a crypto boom made of ingenuity, defiance and DIY*

Son artículos costumbristas jaja

Uno dice "a mí me da igual si eso de las crypto vale para algo o no, pero me estoy forrando"... lo debe decir en ruso, viene traducido a inglés jaja


----------



## Walter Eucken (22 Feb 2022)

Algunos con el tema ucrania-rusia parecen las animadoras del baloncesto. Lo dan todo por el "equipo". Todos expertos en mundo eslavo, geopolítica y asuntos militares. 

Yo diría que la realidad es bastante más de grises que de blancos y negros.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Feb 2022)

Para quien no le guste, ración doble:


----------



## BudSpencer (22 Feb 2022)

@ominae Vete a comer el rabo al Tío Sam. Es EEUU quien se dedica a desestabilizar medio planeta por sus ansias imperialistas.


----------



## makoka (22 Feb 2022)

Pobre @ominae, no se entera por donde le da el aire.

Lo que ocurre hoy ya lo adelantaron hace un mes gente con un poco más de cabeza como son Pablo Iglesias por un lado y Margallo por el otro.



Al final Rusia acabara con más territorio y Europa comprando más gas a USA.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es tremendamente ridículo.
> 
> Un país gigante con recursos y potencial humano que podría perfectamente existir como autarquía, pero que en vez de desarrollarse, mira con recelo e inseguridad a su alrededor y llegado el caso agrede. Es el ejemplo más claro de patocracia que hay.
> 
> Los prorusos son, sin lugar a dudas, siempre los peores. La patocracia es atractiva para ellos porque ven en ella la posibilidad de vivir todas sus perversiones y bajezas.



claro tengo que mirar a otro lado cuando EEUU quiere poner lanzamisiles en ucrania verdad ?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Feb 2022)

@ominae te invito a un trago a ver si se te pasa el cabreo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (22 Feb 2022)

Foro traidores.
Rojos rusos y masones.


----------



## nomecreoná (22 Feb 2022)

Putin, líbranos del mal ..................... AMEN ............................... me importa un carajo Putin, Rusia y la madre que los parió a todos ellos .................... pero si Putin puede cargarse el puto anglo-sionismo, masón y criminal de una puta vez y para siempre Putin es mi primo, mi hermano y el Papa de Roma si quiere .......................................


----------



## Decipher (22 Feb 2022)

¿Pero que invasión? Si los rusos llevan en el Dombás desde que empezó la guerra de Ucrania. Solo lo han hecho oficial.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Feb 2022)

25 divisiones como la Blau 250, y ahora estaban hablando español los puntos ivan


----------



## Patatas bravas (22 Feb 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Llevan en economia de guerra al menos desde 2014, el 95% de los rusos ha notado la bajada del nivel de vida desde 2014
> 
> Recuerdo que les prometian que en 2020 tendrían un ejército poderosisimo, que aguantaran que ya llegaría el beneficio, como el de los 11 portaaviones usanos, ahora les dicen que no que en 2025 y mientras pues la gran hazaña de ese enorme gasto militar, mayor que las pensiones, o educación o sanidad. esperanza de vida cayendo a nivel de un pais en guerra como Siria, es entrar en un territorio que ya estaban los suyos y que además será un lastre. pequeño pero lastre.
> 
> ...



Es que Turquía e Irán son más poderosas que Rusia. No lo digo en broma. Rusia es un país en lento declive que acabara fragmentada sin putin. Irán y Turquía en ascenso. Irán puede sustituir el gas ruso en Europa y convertirse en la mayor potencia de Oriente Medio si no lo es ya.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (22 Feb 2022)

El foro era putina previamente. Me temo, @ominae que entre rojos, masonazos y rusos estamos rodeados.


----------



## Kurten (22 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Llevo semanas llenando la lista de ignores porque el nivel de foro es pesimo.



This. Pero si el calvo lo permite....


----------



## Treefrog (22 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> El imperialismo yanki es del tipo belicista, haz lo que yo digo o iré a por ti. Este tipo de política exterior está completamente desfasada.
> 
> El imperialismo chino que estamos viendo es del tipo asfixiar el mercado de materias necesarias para el desarrollo de los países industrializados. El Estado controla en la sombra la red empresarial del país y le abre los recursos que necesite. Todo ello sin pegar un tiro, porque la realidad es que tampoco saben hacer guerras, ni falta que les hace. Se ha hecho con los recursos de África creando infraestructuras y sin necesidad de generar mucha inestabilidad, no como hacían los ingleses.
> 
> ...



Excelente resúmen


----------



## Antisocialista (22 Feb 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Se agradece la mención pero soy más bien anti Putin (soy rusa, no tonta, veo qué pasa en mi país).
> Lo que pasa que me gusta ver a berrear a los otanistas. Y aquí, obviamente, no voy a perder la ocasión de reírme en su puta cara.



Mujera, sois escoria


----------



## zapatitos (22 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es tremendamente ridículo.
> 
> Un país gigante con recursos y potencial humano que podría perfectamente existir como autarquía, pero que en vez de desarrollarse, mira con recelo e inseguridad a su alrededor y llegado el caso agrede. Es el ejemplo más claro de patocracia que hay.
> 
> Los prorusos son, sin lugar a dudas, siempre los peores. La patocracia es atractiva para ellos porque ven en ella la posibilidad de vivir todas sus perversiones y bajezas.




¿Pero tú has visto alguna vez un mapa actual? Rusia está rodeada de paises OTAN apuntándola y amenazándola ¿y es ella la agresora?  

Saludos.


----------



## Treefrog (22 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Yo personalmente no me posiciono con nadie. Lo único que puedo decir es que usa es el "imperio", lleva del orden de un siglo siéndolo, y lo es a base de genocidio y destrucción alrededor del mundo entero. Eso es un hecho indiscutible. España lo fue también, pero a base de conquista y a base de hacer los territorios conquistados España, que no colonias, y al final, los "conquistados" vivían mejor que antes y eran los más españoles, por eso el imperio español duró mucho más de lo que va a durar el imperio anglo.
> 
> Lo dicho arriba no me posiciona como "putiniano", rusia a nivel histórico, y ahora, el eje rusia-china, tienen a sus espaldas la tasa de más alta de genocido de la historia contemporánea, pero es para con su propio publeo, y sobre todo, su expansionismo no salió de su zona de su área de influencia geostratégica, incluso en la época de máxima expansión cundo la guerra fría, la única influencia fue eruopa del este y cuba. A día de hoy, rusia no pasa de sus fronteras. Hay bases rusas distribuidas uniformemente por todo el globo como las usanas? Pues eso.
> 
> ...




Brillante.

Agrego una cosa : Para los que no pertenecemos a las elites ni vivimos en en el centro neurálgico del imperio (USA-UK-Canada-Australia) lo único que nos conviene es que hay una competencia entre imperios, un mundo multipolar, porque en un mundo unipolar, ya sea de USA o de China, los ciudadanos de a pie salimos perdiendo.
No hay nada más importante que la competencia.


----------



## EGO (22 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Pero tú has visto alguna vez un mapa actual? Rusia está rodeada de paises OTAN apuntándola y amenazándola ¿y es ella la agresora?
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno...ahora a Rusia le toca tragar,que bien que tuvo sus carros de combate en media Europa durante 40 años, masacro hungaros y sumio en la pobreza varios paises mientras en la zona otanica se vivia de puta madre,sin la KGB vigilandote en cada esquina.







Que pronto os olvidais que los españoles teniamos Rusia ahi al lado.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Bueno...ahora a Rusia le toca tragar,que bien que tuvo sus carros de combate en media Europa durante 40 años, masacro hungaros y sumio en la pobreza varios paises mientras en la zona otanica se vivia de puta madre,sin la KGB vigilandote en cada esquina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Rusia no sino la URSS que no es lo mismo. Y se te "olvida" que eso fue la consecuencia de una respuesta a otra acción bélica, esa vez por parte del III Reich y sus aliados del momento.

A ti no se pero a mi los que me están estado vigilando durante dos años por el simple delito de ir andando por la calle y no llevar un trapo en la boca no han sido los de la KGB sino la Guardia Civil y la Policía Local que no creo que tengan muchos contactos ni con la antigua KGB ni con los servicios secretos del Putin.

Aunque tú a lo mejor tienes alguna información sobre la conexión entre Guardia Civil-Policía Local-KGB-Putin. Si es así podrías ser tan amable de compartirla con nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## Treefrog (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo de RT es una vergüenza que no debería poder emitirse en España. De hecho es la prueba de que los fallarusos (que no follarusas) se equivocan. RT ensalza valores conservadores para Rusia y valores de extrema izquierda fuera de Rusia, lo que demuestra que esta gente no es un baluarte de valores tradicionales ni nada que se le parezca, lo que quieren es envenenar nuestra cultura como llevan haciendo mas de un siglo; lo peor es que en el otro frente, los globalistas quieren lo mismo.



Pero el problema es que RT defienda los intereses de Rusia ? O que TVE no defienda los de España?


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



Y mientras los otaneros coméis pollas.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Feb 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Brillante.
> 
> Agrego una cosa : Para los que no pertenecemos a las elites ni vivimos en en el centro neurálgico del imperio (USA-UK-Canada-Australia) lo único que nos conviene es que hay una competencia entre imperios, un mundo multipolar, porque en un mundo unipolar, ya sea de USA o de China, los ciudadanos de a pie salimos perdiendo.
> No hay nada más importante que la competencia.



la competencia puede ser fingida.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Pero el problema es que RT defienda los intereses de Rusia ? O que TVE no defienda los de España?



Si a mi no me parece mal, es mas, lo he dicho mas abajo. TVE ni si quiera tiene proyección internacional hacia fuera como si lo tienen teles orientades al extranjero BBC world, RT, DW... Lo que no quiero es que se emita propaganda extranjera en mi país. 

Y si, si por mi fuera tendríamos un ministro de propaganda que ríete tu de Goebbels que pondría a España como lo mejor del mundo, pero con mas elegancia que RT que está destinada a los amerindios.


----------



## angrymorty (22 Feb 2022)

El asesino ruso tiene tan fácil convencer (en realidad manipular) a sus acólitos que puede ponerse y quitarse la piel de cordero a la vista de todos sin que ninguno quiera advertir de su naturaleza.

Obviamente, la discusión no va acerca de la OTAN güena y Putino malo o viceversa. Ambas organizaciones son mafias. Esto trata de confrontar los poderes o, dicho de otro modo, de medirse las pollas para ver quién monta a quién. Ni más ni menos. Y ninguno quiere poner su culo.

Hete aquí que al oso ruso no le queda otra que mandarse un all-in, pues si no pone todas las fichas en el tapete con actitud solemne no consigue que nadie lo tome en serio. Sabedores, no obstante, de que, en el mundo de hoy, quien gestiona por la vía militar lo que puede hacer por la _vía diplomática_ muestra verdadera desesperación, poniendo en bandeja de plata a sus enemigos motivos fundados sobres los cuales legitimar sanciones y causus-belis.

En cualquier caso, la sobrerreacción, justificada desde “es que me ponen misiles en la frontera” (que seguramente buscaba tomar el pulso de Putin), conlleva, hasta ahora, el montaje de un teatro de guerra, en el sentido literal de la expresión. Si cualquiera de los dos ejes supiera a ciencia cierta que existe un deseo real de involucrarse en el conflicto armado sin medir las consecuencias, esto ni habría comenzado.

Por eso, en la otra cara de la moneda tenemos a los _sancionistas_, conocedores de la verdadera naturaleza del “espíritu” de sus naciones, que no manifiesta voluntad para guerrear por montones de tierra de desconocida utilidad y mucho menos de canjear la vida por la de sus élites; en cualquier caso, ¿bajo qué premisa podría un europeo querer matar a un ruso hoy? ¿Qué criterio utilizar si en la UE toleran tanto las determinaciones unilaterales que miembros de países “amigos” acogen y dan voz a los líderes independentistas huidos de sus “aliados”? ¿Cómo si el propio individuo puede declararse en contra de su condición biológica también sin más consenso que su propia voluntad? La lógica patriótica, que salvaguarda las fronteras, no existe en la Europa de las mil identidades nacionales y, por ello, a falta de patriotismos rancios y fuertes no queda otra que seguir concediendo a Rusia cada vez más territorio, o dicho de otro modo, de pagarles el farol, esta vez subiendo tímidamente la apuesta en un insípido contra-farol energético que muestra más cansancio que determinación.

Nada me daría más miedo que mi esposa me prometiera la misma lealtad que celo guarda la Unión Europea por la integridad de sus fronteras: en realidad puro y frío cálculo.

La cuestión es que la apuesta mínima no para de subir y los nervios comienzan a aflorar. Las jugadas son cada vez menos sutiles a favor de ser más obvias. Es una mano entre los que tienen más que perder y menos fichas por jugar.


----------



## McNulty (22 Feb 2022)

Estás muy confundido ominae, la forerada está con el madmax, con el caos económico, con la tercera guerra mundial y el conflicto en ciernes, los cuales nos darían toneladas de lol existencial para nuestra nutrición. 

Realmente nos la suda Putin o su hermana. Lo que queremos es ver arder el mundo tal y como lo conocemos. Putin es un trolaso que parece dispuesto a liarla y torcer el orden internacional otaniano, y por eso le brindamos nuestro apoyo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Feb 2022)

¿Qué quiere que le diga? No me voy a poner a defender países que me agreden las 24 horas por ser hombre,blanco,hetero y no querer inyectarme un veneno. Lo siento enormemente,no me parece bien que se invadan países y no tengo nada en contra de Ucrania,pero uno tiene su dignidad y quien siembra,ha de recoger.


----------



## DarkNight (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Mientras su líder putin invade regiones en Ucrania, las Putinas invaden el foro.
> 
> Ayer, junto a geoestrategas como el coronel Paños, La hoz (y el martillo) con César Vidal, el risitas y el webmaster y muchos otros abducidos como Pío Moa o directamente colaboradores pagados nos decían que todo esto eran mentiras de la otan, los anglos, los pedofilos o las habituales palabras que usan para su propaganda.
> 
> ...



Mejor eso que ser un GlobalSocialista de mierda proPlandemia, proInmigrantes y proIdeologia de genero, como es tu caso. Cualquiera que defienda a la UE y Biden es basura


----------



## Treefrog (22 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás muy confundido ominae, la forerada está con el madmax, con el caos económico, con la tercera guerra mundial y el conflicto en ciernes, los cuales nos darían toneladas de lol existencial para nuestra nutrición.
> 
> Realmente nos la suda Putin o su hermana. Lo que queremos es ver arder el mundo tal y como lo conocemos. Putin es un trolaso que parece dispuesto a liarla y torcer el orden internacional otaniano, y por eso le brindamos nuestro apoyo.



No estás tan errado 

Yo no estoy a "favor" de Putin, pero sería una injusticia de proporciones universales, que después de estos 2 años de implosión moral y social de occidente, no paguemos el precio en forma de crisis económica, política, migratoria y bélica. 2 fucking años en los que la población de occidente demostró la mayor subormalidad alcanzble para nuestra especie.

Putin o Xi o quien sea , son sólo la infección oportunista después de la autodestrucción de nuestra civilización.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Feb 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> A mi no me gusta que la alianza en la que está nuestro país se dedique a acosar, agredir o bombardear.
> Llámame inocente, pero no me gusta que maten a la gente y que destruyan países, aunque sean los que lo hagan sean de los nuestros.
> 
> En este caso concreto, comprendo perfectamente a Putin, de la misma manera que Kennedy no podía admitir que le pusieran misiles rusos en Cuba.
> A mi me parece que la demencia colectiva se ha instalado en los que apoyáis a la Otan como si esto fuese un partido de fútbol, sólo porque llevan nuestros colores.



¿País? ¿Qué país,por los clavos de Cristo? Si hasta es tabú decir la palabra España. Que luchen por "este país" las empoderadas y la marronada,que a mí me da la risa floja.
El apoyo a Putin va a subir como la espuma en Occidente,porque no puede ser de otra forma cuando TODOS los líderes occidentales nos pisotean a los que podríamos defender la PATRIA con uñas y dientes,hasta dando nuestra vida si fuera necesario.


----------



## Wein (22 Feb 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es que Turquía e Irán son más poderosas que Rusia. No lo digo en broma. Rusia es un país en lento declive que acabara fragmentada sin putin. Irán y Turquía en ascenso. Irán puede sustituir el gas ruso en Europa y convertirse en la mayor potencia de Oriente Medio si no lo es ya.



Hombre el gas irani me parece que ya llega tarde por gasoducto, salvo que se amplie el transadriatico. El Iraní va a ser por GNL que puede que sea Qatarí- iraní hace años, comparten el mismo yacimiento, Aunque oficialmente es Qatarí pero ya se sabe las buenas relaciones que tienen.

El gas es una etapa de transición al hidrógeno y cada año se utilizará menos en Europa, de hecho se consume el mismo gas que hace 20 años. Sí crece su consumo en otras partes del mundo. Hacia China -India, Pakistan etc si puede que se haga algun gasoducto.

Irán ahora mismo es la mayor potencia de Oriente Medio por importancia geopolitica, cuando les dejen tranquilos crecen al 10-15%

Rusia, Putin sobre todo se ha aprovechado de la catastrófica politica estadounidense en Oriente Medio , ya sabemos que `pàis de la region influye en las dos potencias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Feb 2022)

escucha bien subnormal, si comprendes a putin cuando invade ucrania por su seguridad cuando tiene 10k cabezas nucleares apuntando a la OTAN, que es lo que entonces lo que tenemos que hacer los paises europeos de la OTAN para salvaguardar nuestra seguridad? no comprendes mierdaseca que nosotros tenemos mas motivos de seguridad para preservar la integridad de ucrania y de incorporarla a la OTAN que los supuestos motivos de seguridad que pueda tener el imperio de mierda?



NeoGoldstein dijo:


> A mi no me gusta que la alianza en la que está nuestro país se dedique a acosar, agredir o bombardear.
> Llámame inocente, pero no me gusta que maten a la gente y que destruyan países, aunque sean los que lo hagan sean de los nuestros.
> 
> En este caso concreto, comprendo perfectamente a Putin, de la misma manera que Kennedy no podía admitir que le pusieran misiles rusos en Cuba.
> A mi me parece que la demencia colectiva se ha instalado en los que apoyáis a la Otan como si esto fuese un partido de fútbol, sólo porque llevan nuestros colores.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Feb 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Excelente resúmen



Aquí hay quien piensa que esto va de buenos y malos. Demasiadas películas.


----------



## kozioł (22 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> yo creo que si hay que darles cierta importancia a lo que esta pasando.
> 
> En Canada tienes un pitote organizado por los camioneros, en Francia han intentado hacer lo mismo con los chalecos amarillos y en los USA han llegado a montar una manifestacion dentro del congreso y estan totalmente tarados llamando pedófilo a todo el mundo. Esta operación empezó hace unos diez años y con ella han vinculado emocionalmente a un monton de gente con los intereses de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en este mensaje has patinado miserablemente con lo de Canadá. Coincido mucho con las ideas que sueltas en este hilo, pero deberías darte cuenta *de qué va la mierda de Trudeau - Biden y lo de la obligatoriedad del pasaporte covid que interfiere con el medio de sustento principal de los que protestan.*

Como verás, Trudeau no se ha cortado en bloquear las cuentas, prescindiendo de órdenes judiciales ni parlamento. Medidas "temporales" hasta que el mesié decida. Vamos, un decretazo en la línea de la China actual.

Por lo demás, entiendo que el 90% de este foro son un montón de gente desmoralizada e infantil que hablan continuamente del "satánico imperio anglo", el que les cobija.
Pero en cambio son enormemente necios cuando no estúpidamente incapaces de ver el peligro que corren de caer bajo la influencia directa de shitholes como China o Rusia.
Sitios que tienen totalmente idealizados como de "orden moral" por un sermón del hipócrita del Kremlin, o por haber visto un desfile en Tiananmen.

Y en el fondo es cobardía para no asumir su parte de responsabilidad en el mundo que les toca. Cuántos de estos cantarían hace un tiempo sobre temas LGBT, aborto, adoctrinamiento, animalismo aquella canción de la "tolerancia". "_No hacen daño a nadie, mientras me respeten_..."

Ahora estos de la cultura "woke / progre" de hace unos años, que se han dado cuenta de la decadencia y de que realmente no les "respetan", han cambiado el disco al ritmo que le tocan desde sitios como RT. Siguen siendo "progres" suicidas de una falsa "_nueva derecha_", pero en el fondo progres. Como César Vidal. "_No estoy ni con Rusia ni con los satánicos anglos, pero antes con Putin que con la decadencia" _

Creen que alguien como Putin les va a salvar de lo que trae su antigua "tolerancia"
Ni hablemos de ir a defender la "patria", que no reconocerían ni el 1%, aunque se les apareciera Blas de Lezo resucitado a convencerles.


----------



## Baconfino (22 Feb 2022)

Pedro Baños, Cesar Vidal y otros diran lo que sea y no se retractaran. En este tema Margallo ya anticipo hace una semana lo que ha pasado


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (22 Feb 2022)

OTAN BUENA, RUSA KAKA.

Siempre simplificando la política, así nos va. Rusia nos guste o no es un pais soberano, así de simple, no como nosotros, un títere de la UE, de USA, y de Marruecos. Los rusos de la mano de Putin son unos pájaros de cuidado, pero los nacionalistas ucranianos no le van a la zaga, son auténticos neonazis. Yo no me decanto por ningún bando, simplemente defiendo el derecho de que Rusia pueda negociar con Europa, y defenderse de la presión de USA (disfrazada de OTAN). USA tiene bases y ejércitos en todo el mundo, y provoca e interviene en docenas de conflictos, y negocia con todo el mundo, pero quiere sancionar a Rusia, por intervenir en Ucrania, manda cojones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Feb 2022)

soberano no seras tú HDLGP que dependes de RT para tener algo haciendo eco en la hueca calavera que tienes sobre la jiba.

Mientras que estos malnacidos compadrean con el imperio del mal, los Rusos tantean a militares Españoles,









Rusia pone a prueba a los cazas españoles desplegados en Bulgaria


Durante la visita de Robles al destacamento, dos Eurofighter han tenido que despegar para interceptar varias aeronaves rusas que volaban sin identificar




www.larazon.es





El traidor de pedro baños ya sabemos con qué aviones va. Mostrará su indignacion la rata chavista esa de como se atreven a plantar cara a las chatarras voladoras del imperio de la hez.




Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> OTAN BUENA, RUSA KAKA.
> 
> Siempre simplificando la política, así nos va. Rusia nos guste o no es un pais soberano, así de simple, no como nosotros, un títere de la UE, de USA, y de Marruecos. Los rusos de la mano de Putin son unos pájaros de cuidado, pero los nacionalistas ucranianos no le van a la zaga, son auténticos neonazis. Yo no me decanto por ningún bando, simplemente defiendo el derecho de que Rusia pueda negociar con Europa, y defenderse de la presión de USA (disfrazada de OTAN). USA tiene bases y ejércitos en todo el mundo, y provoca e interviene en docenas de conflictos, y negocia con todo el mundo, pero quiere sancionar a Rusia, por intervenir en Ucrania, manda cojones.


----------



## hartman (22 Feb 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> En cambio, mira los estadounidenses, tan buena gente que nunca se meten con nadie.



son intervenciones sanas.


----------



## hartman (22 Feb 2022)

por cierto joder de los 300 jiloes sobre rusiaq y ucrania y el nini de elda sigue sin intervenir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Feb 2022)

@kozioł, el movimiento woke es pura guerra cultural contra occidente, derriban estatuas de Pike, de la reina victoria, de churchill.... toda esa bazofia proviene de los imperios del Este, el foro de davos proviene de los imperios del este, creado por el pcch como centro del trafico de influencias empresarial de china en el mundo.



kozioł dijo:


> Yo creo que en este mensaje has patinado miserablemente con lo de Canadá. Coincido mucho con las ideas que sueltas en este hilo, pero deberías darte cuenta *de qué va la mierda de Trudeau - Biden y lo de la obligatoriedad del pasaporte covid que interfiere con el medio de sustento principal de los que protestan.*
> 
> Como verás, Trudeau no se ha cortado en bloquear las cuentas, prescindiendo de órdenes judiciales ni parlamento. Medidas "temporales" hasta que el mesié decida. Vamos, un decretazo en la línea de la China actual.
> 
> ...


----------



## hartman (22 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Aquí hay que piensa que esto va de buenos y malos. Demasiadas películas.



aqui no hay buenos solo intereses de usa y de rusia.


----------



## kozioł (22 Feb 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @kozioł, el movimiento woke es pura guerra cultural contra occidente, derriban estatuas de Pike, de la reina victoria, de churchill.... toda esa bazofia proviene de los imperios del Este, el foro de davos proviene de los imperios del este, creado por el pcch como centro del trafico de influencias empresarial de china en el mundo.



Claro que es una guerra cultural contra occidente. Pero no todos los agentes que propalan esta bazofia son chinos comunistas. Sus mentores son bien blanquitos.
Ya hemos discutido el tema, viene como mínimo de los tiempos de Kissinger, y de los esfuerzos de Rockefeller por congraciarse con los chinos.

El informe Kissinger deja bien claro, en el año 74 que ya China lo estaba haciendo "muy bien", y es porque desde hacía un tiempo estaban Kissinger & Co. ayudando y financiando cosas como medidas contraceptivas, aborto masivo obligado y organización de adoctrinamiento para la responsabilidad reproductiva.
Aunque tú no lo quieres admitir, dicho informe propala una serie de medidas que son adoctrinamiento cultural para países en desarrollo, que curiosamente han funcionado también muy bien en el primer mundo.

Hoy China tiene a sus grandes amigos de la Agenda 2030. Klaus Schwab continúa como cabeza visible, y su relación con China viene de por lo menos 40 años atrás.



Como ves, cita a Putin, Merkel, Trudeau, Macron y otros... no todos estos cerdos son chinos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Feb 2022)

saca la cabeza del retrete del kremlin anormal, rusia tiene 10k cabezas atomicas apuntando a europa y tu como cretino pasadisimo no consideras los intereses que tenemos en europa para que ucrania entre en nuestra orbita y se deje de ser la puta maltratada del ogro. Es realmente sencillo el tema, hace falta un escudo al ESTE para plantarle la cara al ogro. Hace falta un buen escudo antimisiles y capacidad equivalente nuclear para vaporizar rusia, que es con lo que nos a amenazado recientemente tu novio.









Putin amenaza a la OTAN con una guerra nuclear: "No les dará tiempo ni a parpadear"


Estas han sido sus declaraciones tras reunirse este lunes con el presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, que está buscando una salida dialogada al conflicto. Sin embargo, Putin desconfía de ...




www.catalunyapress.es







hartman dijo:


> aqui no hay buenos solo intereses de usa y de rusia.


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Lo mejor de Rusia es la vagina rusa, sabrosa y fresca.



Sobre todo estas:




__





anciana rusa - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## hartman (22 Feb 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> saca la cabeza del retrete del kremlin anormal, rusia tiene 10k cabezas atomicas apuntando a europa y tu como cretino pasadisimo no consideras los intereses que tenemos en europa para que ucrania entre en nuestra orbita y se deje de ser la puta maltratada del ogro. Es realmente sencillo el tema, hace falta un escudo al ESTE para plantarle la cara al ogro. Hace falta un buen escudo antimisiles y capacidad equivalente nuclear para vaporizar rusia, que es con lo que nos a amenazado recientemente tu novio.



que pais es el unico que ha usado armas nucelares contra poblacion civil????
nah no das para mas al ignore por insultos.


----------



## kad (22 Feb 2022)

Qué tiene España que le gusta defender a los gUSAnos? Nos quitaron Cuba y Filipinas de forma traicionera, nos tratan como apestados en política internacional, apoyan a Marruecos, nos exportan su degeneración a través de los medios de comunicación y netflix y nos obliga a sufrir las consecuencias de su sed de imperialismo y síndrome de policía mundial (15-M).

Que si los afganos, los iraquíes, los rusos, los chinos, los norcoreanos, siempre van creando malos de película mientras ellos actúan con superioridad moral cometiendo crímenes de guerra allá donde vayan


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (22 Feb 2022)

kad dijo:


> Qué tiene España que le gusta defender a los gUSAnos? Nos quitaron Cuba y Filipinas de forma traicionera, nos tratan como apestados en política internacional, apoyan a Marruecos, nos exportan su degeneración a través de los medios de comunicación y netflix y nos obliga a sufrir las consecuencias de su sed de imperialismo y síndrome de policía mundial (15-M).
> 
> Que si los afganos, los iraquíes, los rusos, los chinos, los norcoreanos, siempre van creando malos de película mientras ellos actúan con superioridad moral cometiendo crímenes de guerra allá donde vayan



Fin del hilo.


----------



## BananeroGrone (22 Feb 2022)

kad dijo:


> Qué tiene España que le gusta defender a los gUSAnos? Nos quitaron Cuba y Filipinas de forma traicionera, nos tratan como apestados en política internacional, apoyan a Marruecos, nos exportan su degeneración a través de los medios de comunicación y netflix y nos obliga a sufrir las consecuencias de su sed de imperialismo y síndrome de policía mundial (15-M).
> 
> Que si los afganos, los iraquíes, los rusos, los chinos, los norcoreanos, siempre van creando malos de película mientras ellos actúan con superioridad moral cometiendo crímenes de guerra allá donde vayan



Españita tiene todo para que recupere su relevancia en el mundo, no lo ha hecho porque están muy ocupados en hormonar a sus niños y ponerle el culo a africanos, aparte de elegir basuras como el PSOE que dentro de sus agendas; financia basura marxista en sus antiguos virreinatos. por todo lo anterior a Españita no la toman en serio, eso no es culpa de los yankees. si no del pueblo español que parece mas bien que se odia hasta los cimientos. cosa contraria pasa con los turcos o rusos, paìses que ni fu ni fa pero saben lo que quieren, una diferencia enorme.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Feb 2022)

¿Y las rusas?

Me cagon el OP y en todas sus muelas.

Entro esperando encontrarme una marabunta de eslavas buscando macho meridional y ¿Que encuentro?

La eterna pelea entre proputineros y antiputineros. 

No das lo que prometes hijoputa, te mereces que tu IP debidamente ocultada por Calopez, como siempre, ya rule por los bajos fondos de internet, entre asesinos a sueldo, drogatas y chaperos.


----------



## Pura Sangre (23 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> En lo personal, Rusia y lo que representa (el eterno despotismo asiático) no me gustan. Y España forma parte de un sistema de alianzas que tiene que honrar, si no nos gusta, podemos irnos, pero si estamos, es para ayudar a los nuestros (yo creo que deberíamos irnos o modificar nuestro status).




hombre esa alianza se ha puesto siempre en favor de Marruecos en vez de con nosotros. Y que yo sepa Ucrania NO es de la OTAN, así que no tenemos ninguna obligación contractual ni moral en meternos en ningún fregado.

Lo único que exijo al gobierno es que tengamos las puertas abiertas a todas las refugiadas rusas y ucranianas que quieran venir a España. Welcome refugees y eso.


----------



## Ricohombre (23 Feb 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> hombre esa alianza se ha puesto siempre en favor de Marruecos en vez de con nosotros. Y que yo sepa Ucrania NO es de la OTAN, así que no tenemos ninguna obligación contractual ni moral en meternos en ningún fregado.
> 
> Lo único que exijo al gobierno es que tengamos las puertas abiertas a todas las refugiadas rusas y ucranianas que quieran venir a España. Welcome refugees y eso.



Yo ya lo he dicho en muchos hilos: claro que ahora mismo la OTAN en términos de defensa territorial no nos da nada, por eso, queda replantearse la situación dentro (que seria lo mejor) o salirse. Estar en la organización ¿nos quita algo que no tengamos?

España es el único pais de la OTAN que puede entrar en guerra con otro estado no miembro pero con el que se tienen buenas relaciones. Lo primero que tendríamos que hacer es *ser un pais serio* y después replantearnos nuestra relación con nuestros enemigos (reino moro) y nuestros "aliados".


----------



## ominae (23 Feb 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Yo creo que en este mensaje has patinado miserablemente con lo de Canadá. Coincido mucho con las ideas que sueltas en este hilo, pero deberías darte cuenta *de qué va la mierda de Trudeau - Biden y lo de la obligatoriedad del pasaporte covid que interfiere con el medio de sustento principal de los que protestan.*
> 
> Como verás, Trudeau no se ha cortado en bloquear las cuentas, prescindiendo de órdenes judiciales ni parlamento. Medidas "temporales" hasta que el mesié decida. Vamos, un decretazo en la línea de la China actual.
> 
> ...



Yo lo de canada lo veo tal y como te digo, la derecha mundial lleva unos cinco años tratando de ser utilizada por esta gente y los estan conviertiendo en un grupo de autenticos tarados que ya no saben ni lo que hacen dando autentica verguenza ajena

Lo primero es que es absurdo tratar de evitar una serie de medidas que estan destinadas a paralizar la economia haciendo algo todavia peor y que paraliza mas la economia. Hay un monton de fabricas y negocios que han tenido que parar y estan viendose seriamente afectados por la perfomance de los camioneros.

Ademas tenemos el detalle de que cuando les han empezado a detener, todos estos supuestos organizadores del esperpento han salido todos por patas, dejando completamente solos a los "tontos utiles" de los camiones comiendose el marron.

NO creo que sea la forma mas logica de luchar contra esto, porque el efecto que se consigue es el mismo.

Ademas que yo estoy al tanto de cuentas en GAB de estos "camioneros" y tal y la forma de expresarse, las imagenes que usan, el tonillo propagandistico y todo el tinglado me da que esta muy lejos de parecerse a un grupo de camioneros, todo tiene un tufillo extraño, empezando por los memes que ya no hacen ni gracia, pasando por el uso de las palabras, los videos engañosos cada dos por tres... yo ya he vivido esto antes y no me gusta un pelo.

El problema es que media población de los paises occidentales no se da cuenta de que quien les esta jodiendo la vida no es Trudeau, sino la otra media parte del pais que les vota continuamente, y NO TIENEN EL VALOR DE ROMPER CON SUS AMIGOS, CON SUS FAMILIARES Y CON TODA ESTA GENTE que te sonrie mientras te tomas unas cervezas pero luego vota para destruirte. Ese es el autentico valor que necesita el mundo occidental, comprender el puto desastre que estan siendo estos votantes y romper con ellos, en vez de ponerse a cortar carreteras y luego irse a hacer una barbacoa con el amigo de la infancia rojo que mañana va a estar descojonandose de ellos y tratando de arruinarles. Y para eso, ya te digo QUE NO HAY VALOR.

Yo al menos lo veo de ese modo, estamos en uan guerra civil permanente, pero actuando de este modo como los camioneros, parece que estas intentando salvar "al pueblo" de un dirigente malvado, cuadno ese dirigente malvado no es mas malvado que el 50% de la gente con la que te cruzas al dia y a la que se sonríe hipócritamente.

Y sobre el foro, las putinas y rusia etc... no es solo gente individual, es una autentica operación bezmenoviana que lleva cerca de diez años ya, y que ha logrado vincular emocionalmente a mucha gente de derechas con los intereses de rusia, para lo que han creado nuevas palabras que antes nadie usaba. Por ejemplo "anglos" es una palabra que en españa no usaba nadie, pero de repente, aparecen en internet oleadas de supuestas "personas individuales" que usan continuamente esa palabra... es que es imposible. Igual que en españa durante todos los años 90 y principios de 2000 todo el mundo usaba la palabra liberal para referirse a la corriente economica antiizquierdista que todos conocemos, pero igual, de repente aparecen unas "personas individuales" que usan esa palabra para referirse a los izquierdistas, y nos tenemos que creer que son personas individuales de españa... es que no.

Esta propaganda psicopatica siempre funciona igual y se basa en establecer sentimientos sobre determinadas palabras para que cuando las uses ese sentimientos aparezca inmediatamente en tu cerebro, antes del procesamiento racional. Por eso veras a esta gente repetir en todos los posts el mismo tipo de palabras aunque sean teoricamente personas distintas e "individuales". Ha sido todo una autentica estafa.

Por eso te puedes dar cuenta que Vidal, una persona con una gran cultura, con un vocabulario extenso en diferente s idiomas, extrañamente de repente se pone a hacer todo lo contrario a lo que haria una persona culta, por ejemplo JM de Prada, que es usar diferentes palabras para no repetir la misma en sus textos, podcasts etc... etc... una cosa que se considera desde siempre un gran error en literatura por ejemplo. Pues no, el tio esta ahi repitiendo una y otra vez la misma palabra, el otro dia en un podcast dijo "los ingleses" como doscientas veces, igual hace con otras cosas como el descubrimiento de america, el "deep state", el "gran reseteo" etc.. etc... pongo ese ejemplo porque es el que ahora esta de moda por la guerra esta.

En fin, esto olia mal desde un principuo y ahora ha pasado a oler peor. Y lo mas importante de todo, es que hemos visto como estos nicks nos decian ayer que todo esto eran metiras de no se que NWO y ahora estan celebrando las invasiones de putin que ayer decian que era mentira.

Esta gente es peligrosa, imaginate ese comportamiento en cualquier faceta de tu vida, nadie querria estar cerca de personas que se comportan asi.


----------



## Віктор Чанов (6 Mar 2022)

Hablando de Canadá...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Mar 2022)

Recuerden todos los días que lean este foro que están siendo engañados

hay que ser Tonto para quejarse de un Sitio escribiendo en el mismo


----------



## Rotto2 (6 Mar 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Pedro Baños, Cesar Vidal y otros diran lo que sea y no se retractaran. En este tema Margallo ya anticipo hace una semana lo que ha pasado



Como buen pepero TRAIDOR le niega a Ucrania la independencia y libertad y dice que se joda y baile.


----------



## Віктор Чанов (7 Mar 2022)

Putin: "El Ejército Rojo no solo liberó Auschwitz, sino que también hizo una contribución decisiva a la lucha contra el nazismo"


https://www.20minutos.com.mx/noticia/851872/0/putin-califica-el-holocausto-como-una-tragedia-comun-de-israel-y-rusia "Lamentablemente, sabemos donde termina el antisemitismo, en Auschwitz. Por lo tanto, hay que tener mucho cuidado para evitar que algo así suceda en el futuro", dijo el...




www.burbuja.info


----------

